#  Nachrichten >   Kinderpornografie - Nur gucken, nicht anfassen >

## Focus.de

Nicht jeder, der Kinderpornos mag, ist pädophil. Jeder, der sie anschaut, ist aber Missbrauchstäter. Denn ohne das eine, gäbe es das andere nicht. Von FOCUS-Online-Redakteurin N. Lauscher  Weiterlesen...  *Information:*
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

